# Pygo's



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, last night my Pygo's blew a nest, after being practically black for about a week.....I saw the biggest red doing it, and there are 2 6-7" Super Reds that are very black also......so anyways, today I started to do a water change, and the biggest red and the 2 supers will NOT leave the nest......and one of my larger cariba's is trying to get to it, but the 2 supers chase him off beating his ass the whole way, and the bigger red stays at the nest. I ended up taking about30 or so gallons out of it during the change, and they just got darker......but there are no eggs yet, but I still have hopes


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck i hope they come through for you
dixon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's Cool. 
I wish you luck .


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Best of luck! I don't think it will be long before they lay some eggs


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Good luck, hope you get them to do it.


----------

